# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > 3DMonstr Forum >  Video from the 4th 3DMonstr Hangout

## Eddie

I love how they have these hangouts.  Wish more printer makes would do this.

----------

